# Union Jack Bicycle?



## ChadB (Jan 16, 2010)

I got this girls 26 in. ballooner today..Looks to me like it's a Schwinn, but check out the headbadge. Could it be a Schwinn built for this "Union Supply Co."? What does the serial make it, 1952?


----------



## fourstarbikes (Jan 17, 2010)

*hardware*

schwinn made tons of bikes and hardwares would put there names on them i have parted out about 60 union jacks in my day it was a big hardware in toledo


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jan 18, 2010)

*price?*

Can I ask what you paid for it?


----------



## ChadB (Jan 18, 2010)

BIKE AT THE MOON! said:


> Can I ask what you paid for it?




Can I ask why you need that information?


----------



## kunzog (Jan 18, 2010)

here are a few of mine


----------



## ChadB (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice bikes, but I'm not going to ask what you paid for them.


----------



## jwm (Jan 18, 2010)

Union Jack- that's the first time I've seen that one. Here's another badge- also from Ohio.




JWM


----------

